# Pompano on Okaloosa Island



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Just got into surf fishing especially for pomps and have had some early luck. Headed out early morning Sunday and within the first 10 minutes had my first pomp (17") ever on fresh fleas. Caught plenty of blues and ladyfish that day but no other pomps. Went after work yesterday and found a nice draw between the breakers and found two more pomps 15" and 17". There were plenty of fleas but not very big ones. Also there were a lot rays in close with in 10 yards of shore. I know I almost stepped on a few of them. I am heading down tomorrow after work around 3pm if anyone is heading and wants to join up.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats on your first of hopefully many pomps. I wish i could join you i will be out hopefully most of the day friday.


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going again tomorrow and plan on getting out early in the morning Saturday for a dawn patrol. Were you still trying to get some people together this week to fish? I'm would definitely like to get together and start to meet some of the folks from this forum. I mostly fish Okaloosa Island but would be willing to try Navarre.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your first pomp. Im shure it will be the first of many.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time. Maybe we could all meet up somewhere in our area and do some group fishing. I'd also like to put some faces with some names. I've been getting fleas, but only a few have been large ones. Lots and lots of catfish! BTW, I never throw back a Blue. I guess its from living in Virginia and Cape Hatterass. Its all about the bloodline and eating them the same day!


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree that we need to meet up sometime. It would be nice to put a face with some of these names. I'm just really getting into surf fishing and am sure I could learn from the vast experience on this forum.


----------



## AF_Hunt&Fish (May 10, 2009)

First post, but definately not the last. I skunked for pomps both saturday and sunday just west of navarre beach. However I will say that that Saturday evening to catch fleas for sunday and cleaned house with nothing but huge sand fleas. so many I dint have a container large enough, as I already filled the two that I had. Any suggestions on how to properly freeze them or should I just catch new ones each time, I threw those back sunday afternoon. Ok thats all for now, heading to flounders soon for the shark schooling seminar for us new guys to sharkin. If any of you are going, say hello, i will be there with my wife and son, and will be in my blues uniform (Air Force):usaflag. Dont be upset if I dont shake your hand though, just got a cortisone treatment in the right elbow...painful as can be:reallycrying.


----------

